# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  آیا می‌خواهید جهان را به مکانی امن‌تر تبدیل کنید؟ با پسوردهای خود آغاز کنید!

## zeynab89

این روزها پسوردها در همه جا دیده می شوند. تقریبا برای هر چیزی یک پسورد نیاز است از ورود به حساب شبکه های اجتماعی گرفته تا مراحل خرید یک کفش همه به پسورد نیاز دارند. طبیعی است که بدون وجود رمز عبور قادر به ورود حساب کاربری نخواهید بود. اینکه هر چیزی یک پسورد داشته باشد مسلم است که خیلی خوب است اما مشکل اصلی اینجا است که حافظه ی ما در زندگی روزمره همراه با مشغله‌های زیاد، قادر به خاطر سپردن همه ی آن ها نخواهد بود. حال بیایید کمی باهم صادق باشیم، یعنی همه ی ما برای تمام حساب های کاربری خود یک رمز عبور مجزا و دقیق انتخاب می کنیم؟طبق یافته های لابراتوار کسپرسکی کاربرانی که اغلب تمایل دارند از کلمات عبور سخت و پیچیده استفاده کنند معمولا نمی توانند آن ها را به خاطر بسپارند و آن هایی که کلمات ساده و بی دردسر را برای خود انتخاب می کنند نفوذ به رمز عبور آن ها ساده و روتین است. 

*معضل رمز عبور

**پیچیده اما فراموش شدنی

*خیلی از ما تمایل داریم که از رمز عبورهای پیچیده و سخت برای حساب های خود استفاده کنیم. بی شک امنیت برای این دسته از افراد حائز اهمیت است اما متاسفانه کمتر کسی قادر است کلمات پیچیده را به خاطر بسپارد و دچار مشکل نشود. بدیهی است که به خاطر سپردن رمز عبور password123 به مراتب خیلی راحتر از Pa$$W0rdTh3G14nT123 است.ما تعداد کمی از افراد را در بررسی خود مورد پرسش و پاسخ قرار دادیم. از بین این افراد 63% از آن ها استفاده از کلمات پیچیده را برای حساب های بانکی خود، 42% از آن ها برای پرداخت های کیف پول الکترونیکی، 41% از آن ها برای خریدهای آنلاینی که حساب کاربری دارند، در نظر می گیرند.با این حال 51 درصد از کاربران پذیرفته اند که رمزهای عبور خود را در جاهای نامناسبی ذخیره می کنند و 23 درصد از آن ها اعتراف کرده اند که رمزهای خود را بر روی کاغذ یادداشت می کنند.

*کوتاه، مفید، اما قابل هک
*بر اساس تحقیقات مختلف، 10 درصد از افرادی که مورد بررسی قرار گرفته اند، مجبور به استفاده از کلمات عبور تکراری برای حساب های کاربری مختلف خود شده اند که این استفاده ی مجدد باعث افزایش خطر واقعی اعتبار حساب آن ها می شود. احتمال به خطر افتادن حساب هایی که از رمز عبور تکراری استفاده می کنند بسیار بیشتر از حساب های با رمز عبور یکتا و پیچیده است.





این بررسی همچنین نشان داد که 14 درصد از افرادی که مورد بررسی قرار گرفته اند در طی 12 ماه گذشته با تهدیدات گوناگون حساب های کاربری خود روبرو شده بودند.

*سومین راه پیش رو
*
یک راه حل می تواند دو مشکل را حل کند: یک پسورد منیجر همانند پسورد منیجر کسپرسکی با استفاده از یک مدیریت رمز عبور می تواند به طور شگفت آوری این مشکل بزرگ را حل کند. شما تنها یک رمز عبور پیچیده انتخاب و ایجاد می کنید و از دیگر رمزهای عبور خود محافظت خواهید کرد. پسورد منیجر کسپرسکی تمام رمزهای عبور شما را ذخیره می کند و کلمات کلیدی مناسب را برای شما انتخاب می کند، تمام این کلمات در فضایی امن و رمزنگاری شده محفوظ خواهند ماند.

*نکات کلیدی و نهایی

*اگر به دنبال راه هایی سریع برای محاظفت از پسوردهای خود هستید David Emm متخصص فناوری اطلاعات می گوید:

 از یک رمز عبور 15 کاراکتری استفاده کند. هر چه تعداد کارکترها بیشتر باشد رمزعبوری امن تر خواهید داشت. از ایجاد رمز عبورهای قابل حدس بپرهیزید. از گذاشتن تاریخ تولد، اسم، محل تولد، نام همسر و غیره روی پروفایل های خود بپرهیزید. این موارد حدس رمزعبورهای شما را راحت و غیر حرفه ای میکند. از کلمات واقعی استفاده نکنید. هکرها افرادی باهوش هستند علاوه بر این آن ها یک کتابخانه ی لغات دارند که می توانند توسط آن به کلمات عبور افرادی که از موارد عام استفاده می کنند دسترسی یابند. از حروف، اعداد و علامت ها در کلمات عبور خود استفاده کنید. هرگز برای کلمات عبور حساب های مختلف خود اینگونه نشانه نگذارید: david1، david2، david3 و غیره. از کلمات عبور متفاوت برای حساب های خود استفاده کنید. فراموش نکنید که تکرار در رمزعبورها حساب های شما را  آسیب پذیر می کند. در صورتی که تصور می کنید که رمز عبور شما به خطر افتاده است، فورا آن را تغییر دهید. پسورد منیجر کسپرسکی را به منظور امنیت بیشتر خود به کار گیرید.

----------

